# Camping Car Infos



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

I must have lost my mind,I have been on the above site many times but i have tried to get into the site to look for aires and cant do it. What do I have to do to get access. Help.


Regards Bevjohn


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

top centre "cliqiuez pour entrer"

then on the left - 2nd box down "chercher/ ajouter une aire"

and you've got the map of france departments page 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Easy when you know how. Its the French bit that confuses.
dave p


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Its the French bit that confuses.


Could that be cos it's a French website? :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > Its the French bit that confuses.
> 
> 
> Could that be cos it's a French website? :wink:


Oh b**ger! Why can't they speak english like wot we does wen we is there.
Gerry


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

That one caught me out too.  
I believe the site changed the access a while ago. :roll: 

Gary


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

If you install Google toolbar, I think its the Platinum option, then there is a bar across the top that translates everything into English, or whatever language you want. I find it very useful not only for French but Italian, German etc.

The camping car info site is great and has come on leaps and bounds this year. Still a long way to go such as zooming in on the maps cos they have so many Aires/Sostas etc. that they overlap one another. Search facilities etc. would be great.

When you consider all the countries it covers its brilliant. IMO its the best source around. There are one or two ones on there that don't exist though (well I couldn't find them even using a GPS)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Actually, they do have an English help section, just follow this link...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aide_anglaise.htm

For a direct link to the aires search page...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php

...and don't forget, alot of the more popular aires also have some English comments added. Just click the "See the Non-French speaking comments" option above the text to view.

I agree with Pete - Brilliant website.

Pete


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*camping car info*

hi,
can you tell me if you have to pay for the platigium toolbar thing,i,ve brought it up but i keep getting a paypal account set up.

mags


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

I bought the offline version of this site on a Stick Drive last year. 

Although I didn't use it as much as the "All The Aires" book (due to having to fire the laptop up I suppose). I can still recommend it.

There are a large number of Aires / Stop Offs on the database that aren't in the above book (though I do love that book, lol).

Cheers.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: camping car info*



havingfun said:


> hi,
> can you tell me if you have to pay for the platigium toolbar thing,i,ve brought it up but i keep getting a paypal account set up.
> 
> mags


Hi Mags,

No its free. I've never been asked for a paypal account on any of the Google software. (unless you go for the business version of Google Earth which I don't use)
Google toolbar has a row of icons across the top, one is the button with "Aa Translate" just click on that and up comes the bar across the top asking if you want to translate the page. There is a check box that asks if you always want to translate French, check this and that's it and it will always translate any page that comes up in French

Same for other languages


----------

